# is there any work for hairdressers and beutician in malaga



## jeffs6972 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi dose anybody no if there is any work for hairdressers and beuticians in malaga and what is the wage like. thanks jeff(for my wife)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jeffs6972 said:


> hi dose anybody no if there is any work for hairdressers and beuticians in malaga and what is the wage like. thanks jeff(for my wife)



I sant speak for Malaga city, but I live in Malaga province and I would say no! I have a a friend who is a beautician and has set herself up a salon in her house. Her husband is the main breadwinner and like mine, commutes to the uk to work. Anyway, she says she's spent triple on advertising than she's made in the year she's been here. I did see an advert for a hairdresser once in a shop in our town??!!

Times are hard here!

Jo


----------



## jeffs6972 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks hope they get better jeff


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Jeff

I agree with Jojo. If your wife is looking for a job, then forget it. Times are tough out here and there are too many mobile hairdressers or those operating from home, who offer low cost services as they have no overheads and yet they still can't make a living! That means that those salons that have battled through tough times are tightening their belts and will only employ staff that can offer real value to their business. Add to this the fact that there are so many chancers out here in Spain, (ie "I did a home cut for a friend once: now I am a master hairdresser!!)" that the trust levels are extremely low, especially in those who are mobile or who operate from home. Unless your wife has enough resources and time to invest in building up a loyal client base over a period of time, then I would suggest that this will only ever earn her pin money! 
Good luck anyhow
Tony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> I agree with Jojo. If your wife is looking for a job, then forget it. Times are tough out here and there are too many mobile hairdressers or those operating from home, who offer low cost services as they have no overheads and yet they still can't make a living! That means that those salons that have battled through tough times are tightening their belts and will only employ staff that can offer real value to their business. Add to this the fact that there are so many chancers out here in Spain, (ie "I did a home cut for a friend once: now I am a master hairdresser!!)" that the trust levels are extremely low, especially in those who are mobile or who operate from home. Unless your wife has enough resources and time to invest in building up a loyal client base over a period of time, then I would suggest that this will only ever earn her pin money!
> Good luck anyhow
> Tony


Oi Zimtony, according to your profile you're just up the road from me???

Jo


----------



## jeffs6972 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok thanks for help mate


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oi Zimtony, according to your profile you're just up the road from me???
> 
> Jo



Hi jojo,

Yep, in Alh el Grande, you in del Torre?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Hi jojo,
> 
> Yep, in Alh el Grande, you in del Torre?


I'm in a village just outside, El Romeral. A bit of a scruffy little village, but I love it, its friendly and has a couple of shops, bars etc. I go to El Grande quite often, the kids like the chip shop (mrs Chippies!)!

Jo


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm in a village just outside, El Romeral. A bit of a scruffy little village, but I love it, its friendly and has a couple of shops, bars etc. I go to El Grande quite often, the kids like the chip shop (mrs Chippies!)!
> 
> Jo


I know El Romeral, I have a friend who lives there. Actually, they don't anymore, they have moved to UAE, but they still own there house there! Quite a nice little village. I live on that side of el Grande, near Lauro Golf so not too far. Mrs Chippy we know very well. My daughter is good friends with Littlw Hip.

How you enjoying Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> I know El Romeral, I have a friend who lives there. Actually, they don't anymore, they have moved to UAE, but they still own there house there! Quite a nice little village. I live on that side of el Grande, near Lauro Golf so not too far. Mrs Chippy we know very well. My daughter is good friends with Littlw Hip.
> 
> How you enjoying Spain?


Small world! I live on the urbanisation opposite the kiosko! They're lovely in Mrs Chippy. I dont know how they managed to work in their shop in the height of the summer, it was so hot and they were always smiling - well most of the time LOL!. I know Lauro Golf, there's a lady on here who lives there and her children go to the same school as my daughter in Torrealqueria. 

We've been here since February and I love it too bits! Me and the kids have settled and are really happy, my husband has to work in the UK and is there a fair bit so hasnt "bonded" with it here. Maybe in the fullness of time he will, cos I dont ever want to go back to the UK

Jo


----------

